

Using Samsung's Internet-Enabled Refrigerator for Man-In-the-Middle Attacks - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/08/using_samsungs_.html

======
a3n
From the comments:

> what do we gain by connecting all the fridges out there to the Internet.

Samsung gains the same thing that Coca Cola gains by selling you a 20 oz
container instead of a 12 oz.

------
gjolund
"The internet of infrequently updated things built by under qualified
contractors"

